# How to upgrade my maglite 3D



## diamondback (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here, but I'm not flashaholic like most of you guys:laughing:
A few months ago I bought a mag 3D because I wanted a decent light with a good housing that I could use forever. The maglite still has the standard krypton bulb in it, but I'm looking for a descend replacement. I want my mag to have a good rate of output and I want it to have a long run on 3 batteries.
I want to keep the normal batteries inside, so I tought of buying the xenon replacement lamp, but I read some reviews and I saw that it wasn't what I really needed, and every shop here in Belgium sells it for €10+, so thats quite expensive for such a little upgrade. 

After that I searched for a LED upgrade, what looked very decent and perfect for me. Am I right that most of the LED upgrades for maglite are luxeon leds on there are almost no cree leds for the mags? If I just want to buy the led upgrade from maglite I think I can get one for €40, but thats about two times the price of my mag! Are there any other solutions I could buy? I'm nothing with a led upgrade I could buy in the US because I would pay a lot of shipping costs. If I'll buy one I want both the number of lumens go up and the runtime.

greetz
db


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 23, 2007)

There's lots of options out there for the 3D. I just go with LED drop-ins for mine, but there are plenty of other techniques. For example, I think I read correctly that you can flip the spring and use 4 C batteries, which would be a brighter light, and that's simple and easily reversible!

Edit - where are my manners?? Welcome to CPF!!


----------



## diamondback (Feb 23, 2007)

thnx, but thats not an option for now, I bought a lot of D-size batteries at once(cheap) and a c-cell doesn't has a good uptime
What I want to know, are all the 3W led-bulbs the same or is their still a difference? I read that the light goes down quik because of the heat, is that always the same?


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 23, 2007)

Check this thread out, it might provide some insight..


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you are willing to spend more, try this.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 23, 2007)

The thing with the drop-in LEDs is they don't really provide a proper thermal path to dissapate heat. With a proper Luxeon Mag mod, a heatsink is used to deal with the heat.

I have several Mags with different LEDs, but unfortunately, I don't think they end up being very good values. Esp considering over here, the Dorcy Super 1W 3D light was clearanced for $7. Provides 24 hours of runtime and good throw and a very respectable beam.

If you already have the Mag, then I guess you should make something positive of it though. With the exchange rates and things being more expensive over there, I just hate to think of how much it will cost ya to make a 'cheap' Mag more usable.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 23, 2007)

The Mag LED upgrades are under $19 in the US. Sucks they're so expensive in Belgium.


----------



## diamondback (Feb 23, 2007)

_



The MaxStar5 operates the LED between 3.5 to 4 Watts over the range of 5-9 Volts. It drops to 3 Watts at 4.5 Volts and gradually decreases to about 3 Volts where it shuts down. The circuitry reduces the battery voltage to accommodate a constant current thru the LED, but as the battery voltage falls, the circuit steps out of the way, and does not shut the unit off abruptly as the Mag circuit does. So the current through the LED is 1.1 Amps over most of the voltage range. At 4.5 Volts about 0.9 Amps is still going thru the LED.

Click to expand...

It looks like I'm better off with the 3W version with my 3D, cauz this is the comparison in an 3D:







thnx for the advice!
_


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 23, 2007)

Also read this for an exhaustive explanation and review of the MagLED's and MagLite upgrades..


----------



## ROVER (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the drop ins because of lack of heatsinking, but I have done a half dozen Mag 3Ds recently, so I'll share my recommendation:

go the the modified lights section and read 3rdshifts tutorial's where he puts a couple different leds in Maglights. If you're comfortable going for it--there are lots of us here who will answer questions along the way.

Do the same thing ---you cut off the cam of the plastic reflector, cut of the bulb holder pedestal, solder leads onto the switch contacts.

You'll need to buy a heatsink. The custom bst section has a couple guys with those--about ten USD shipped.

You'll need an led. If you want, you can wait for the new K2 and see how it compares, or try the current Seoul SSC P4. People are selling those in the dealer's section---about 13 USD shipped.

You could also through in an ultra clear lense (UCL)registered trademark symbol and get a little more light out and not have to worry about lense scratches.

At this point you could connect everything up (electrically isolate and thermally connect that LED) and see if you need a resistor. But if you have a little more money---the sandwhich shoppe has a regulator you might like--the GD500 you can buy confiured for 750mA constant current. You'll have a brighter light that runs longer too, and doesn't dim down.

What do you think?


----------



## ROVER (Feb 24, 2007)

And if you want to do it cheaper--you can get a $5 K2 and put it on a $10 heatsink and direct drive it. I've done that two, and you'll get both more light and runtime relative to your stock light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 24, 2007)

For a 3D mag, I suggest going with this drop-in, and upgrade the emitter to Seoul P4 with two solder joints and some thermal epoxy. 

PhotonFanatic can hook you up with the supplies. The skills required are basic.

See the black module below, which has been upgraded with this method:






Inside the body of the 3-cell module is a 0.47 ohm resistor to limit current from the 4.5 V supplied.


----------



## diamondback (Feb 25, 2007)

is it the same as the maglite upgrade?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a new drop in, the TerraLUX MiniStar 5 aka TLE-6E which utilizes a SSC P4 U-bin LED


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 25, 2007)

TORCH_BOY said:


> There is a new drop in, the TerraLUX MiniStar 5 aka TLE-6E which utilizes a SSC P4 U-bin LED


Yeah, this one. http://batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html


----------



## arty (Feb 25, 2007)

What is the beam pattern like for the Ministar? I have the Maxstar2, and it is a bit weak. I like a flood. The Maglite 3W is too much throw and not enough flood for walking.
Can you describe this new drop in and/or post a beamshot?


----------



## diamondback (Feb 26, 2007)

well, I alrdy figured out that the maxstar 5 is only a good choice if you have a 4/5/6 cell(see above)
Is there any difference between the maxstar 3 and the maglite 3-cell upgrade?
and I hope you still can change the focus by turning the head?


----------



## ILL-Luminated (Feb 26, 2007)

As these are drop ins, you can still adjust the focus.


Go to www.flashlightreviews.com to check out the difference between the two. Though I do not see a 3 watt review.

Maglite drop in review
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_mag-led.htm

DROP IN LED's IN GENERAL

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews_index/reviews_index_ledbulbs.htm

ARE YOU SURE ABOUT THE 5 WATT NOT WORKING IN A 3-CELL?

http://www.ledmuseum.org/

http://www.ledsupply.com/tle6k2.php

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

diamondback said:


> well, I alrdy figured out that the maxstar 5 is only a good choice if you have a 4/5/6 cell(see above)
> Is there any difference between the maxstar 3 and the maglite 3-cell upgrade?
> and I hope you still can change the focus by turning the head?




no no no the new "seoul" maxstar aka ministar as mentioned is the way to go 
in 3d even though its not pushed as hard as we all would like it to be this is still the *BEST *way to go for your 3d

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154679


----------



## diamondback (Feb 26, 2007)

ah, ok, I was wrong than. Is this a cree led than?
Is there any I could easily get it in Europe(preferally a shop in the Netherlands or Belgium?) cauz the availibility here for these products is very bad!

I just read those threats, and I still think such a normal ministar 3 is a better buy for me

Is there any place where the throw and lux of those ministars is tested so it can be compared with the magled numbers?

I think I will try to get the new ministar3, it'll have the same output(or about the same) as the 6, but it doesn't cost as much


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

my maxstar arrived and before i mod it with seoul i figure i give a before and after with my current seoul maxstar and new maxstark2

i figure out my 1.3 webcam has some options and i learned it can show different levels of exposure  which i didnt have before in my other pics couple weeks ago

note : since the mag w/seoul has had some use the batteries are not as fresh as the mag with stock maxstar so i tested current and the seoul draws 380ma and k2 draws 450ma

seoul is always on left


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

copy save each and slideshow to see difference,


----------



## LiteBrite (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have Mag LED 3D you can take pictures of to compare to the *TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin?*


----------



## diamondback (Feb 27, 2007)

looks like the seoul is the way to go


----------

